# "Survival Horror" Novels?



## pullingstraws (May 11, 2013)

So I tried to search for a specific type of book, but I couldn't really come across anything that fit my description. Then I tried using a more broad description, but most of the books I found didn't interest me. So I was wondering if anybody here could help me out.

Can I get some recommendations for "Survival Horror" style books?

When I say "Survival Horror", I mean something in the style of the old Resident Evil games and Silent Hill games. I've already read the RE novels and I Am Legend. 

Basically the criteria I have in mind is a guy/girl all alone in some isolated location and some wierd/scary/creepy stuff starts happening. It could be the supernatural, zombies, or monsters; I don't really have a preference.


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn, I would like to know too.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 27, 2013)

Check these out.

*The Rising* by Brian Keene

*Wastelands: Stories of the Apocalypse* by John Joseph Adams

*Blood Crazy* by Simon Clark


----------



## User Name (Jun 27, 2013)

sounds like the start of a porno to me.


----------



## pullingstraws (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions UltraParanoia.

I also found two novels by an author named Adam Baker.
One of them is called Outpost and the other is Juggernaut.

I haven't read them yet, but they sound interesting.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 23, 2013)

Survivor - JF Gonzalez 
Urban Gothic - Brian Keene (honestly my favorite author, I also agree with the guy who said The Rising up there)


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2013)

While I've never read it myself, Cormac McCarthy's The Road is supposed to be a good read.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 24, 2013)

Jack Ketchum 
Richard Laymon

Anything by those two authors is right up your alley. Better quality writing than Keene (sorry, I think he's a piss-poor writer, barely past high school essay in terms of quality), and more enjoyable. 

I also agree with Simon Clark. He's an excellent writer.


----------

